# Treatment of Lice



## Flash_28 (25 May 2010)

I gave my little Foaly (13months old) a bath at the weekend and noticed a lot of lice eggs on him, esp in his mane. A few days after arriving at the yard I wormed him with the 5 day Panacur Guard as unsure of his worming history. I have since found out that there is something in it that can kill lice. But don't know if this is enough. Also the eggs are coming out as I brush him which leads me to think that they are dead.

I was wondering what people considered to be the best way of treating lice, esp in a horse of his age and due to his poor condition. The only time one of my horses were suspected of having lice we were given a lice powder from the vet but it turned out to be an allergy to straw rather than lice.

Would appreciate people thoughts on this.


----------



## Patches (25 May 2010)

I treated the new youngster I bought a couple of months ago with Cooper's Spot on. She was riddled with lice. 40ml of Coopers and three days later no live lice. Treated her again, as per instructions, two weeks later just incase eggs had hatched. 

Very simple to do and it's been bye bye lice ever since.


----------



## BigRed (25 May 2010)

I don't suppose you want to sell some do you ? It is quite expensive, but I guess if it works...


----------



## night_mare (25 May 2010)

there is an article on this site about treating lice - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horse-care-index/1370/47547.html

my youngster had lice last year and i treated her with barrier louse powder - had to do it 2 or 3 times but it worked.


----------



## Flash_28 (25 May 2010)

night_mare said:



			there is an article on this site about treating lice - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horse-care-index/1370/47547.html

my youngster had lice last year and i treated her with barrier louse powder - had to do it 2 or 3 times but it worked.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the link. Just wondered about people's personal experiences and if one method was better than another.



Patches said:



			I treated the new youngster I bought a couple of months ago with Cooper's Spot on. She was riddled with lice. 40ml of Coopers and three days later no live lice. Treated her again, as per instructions, two weeks later just incase eggs had hatched. 

Very simple to do and it's been bye bye lice ever since.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I will have a look out for this. But does seem very expensive. I do need to do the other horses too just in case. Prob being paranoid but would rather know for certain.

Thank you again everyone


----------



## Donkeymad (25 May 2010)

My very experienced equine vet recommends one of the Lice Powders designed for the stable/bedding which says 'not for use on horses'. Lincoln is a good one.
I have found that Deosect is very easy and very effective, and is also a superb fly repellant. Seems expensive to buy but works out very cheap.


----------



## Flash_28 (26 May 2010)

Donkeymad said:



			My very experienced equine vet recommends one of the Lice Powders designed for the stable/bedding which says 'not for use on horses'. Lincoln is a good one.
I have found that Deosect is very easy and very effective, and is also a superb fly repellant. Seems expensive to buy but works out very cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I think I may go for the Deosect as it kind of does 2 jobs in one. At my yard I do need a VERY good fly repellant as the flies are so evil! Got munched to death on Sunday and now look like an elephant woman!

Thank you for everyone's help.


----------



## CBFan (26 May 2010)

I used coopers fly repellent plus... worked a treat and the excess I just used (and still do) as fly repellent. lasts ages!

My vet gave me some undiluted deosect to dilute myself and apply to said horse. It melted the pot he gave it to me in which made me decide not to ask for any more!!!! pungent stuff.


----------



## Borderreiver (26 May 2010)

I asked the very same question of my vet yesterday and she recommended deosect too. So mine is at the ready when I get a moment to apply it.


----------



## Hollycat (26 May 2010)

Another vote for deosect but ask the vet re dilution on a youngster as it is quite potent stuff.  Louse powder I have never been impressed with loue powders - will not get through a thick fluffy foal coat very effectively.


----------



## Flash_28 (30 May 2010)

Borderreiver said:



			I asked the very same question of my vet yesterday and she recommended deosect too. So mine is at the ready when I get a moment to apply it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Quite glad as I ordered it online today!



Hollycat said:



			Another vote for deosect but ask the vet re dilution on a youngster as it is quite potent stuff.  Louse powder I have never been impressed with loue powders - will not get through a thick fluffy foal coat very effectively.
		
Click to expand...

Yep he has a lot of fluffy foal coat! Can't wait for it to drop out and make up his mind on what colour he will be!



CBFan said:



			I used coopers fly repellent plus... worked a treat and the excess I just used (and still do) as fly repellent. lasts ages!

My vet gave me some undiluted deosect to dilute myself and apply to said horse. It melted the pot he gave it to me in which made me decide not to ask for any more!!!! pungent stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Patches (31 May 2010)

Yes, Coopers Spot on is very expensive.

I'm fortunate in that we buy it in to use on our dairy herd anyway. I just steal some of the farm's supplies. 

I couldn't be doing with bathing in Dermoline every few days, or repeatedly attempting to douse with louse powder. I've got five horses, so for me ease of treating my mini herd is paramount. 

There could be nothing simpler than squirting the Coopers on the withers and rump (leaving a space for the saddle in horses that are in work).


----------



## Flash_28 (31 May 2010)

Patches said:



			Yes, Coopers Spot on is very expensive.

I'm fortunate in that we buy it in to use on our dairy herd anyway. I just steal some of the farm's supplies. 

I couldn't be doing with bathing in Dermoline every few days, or repeatedly attempting to douse with louse powder. I've got five horses, so for me ease of treating my mini herd is paramount. 

There could be nothing simpler than squirting the Coopers on the withers and rump (leaving a space for the saddle in horses that are in work).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's my problem too with the 5 horses so did need something simple. I went for the Deosect as it's a fly repellent too and they are nasty little buggers at the yard! If they can't munch on the horses then they snack on you! Evil!


----------

